# Electrical work



## nwabuisibruno83 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello

Sent from my M5 mini using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

This site is not a service.

It is a community.

It is for electrical industry professionals only.

If you are not an electrical industry professional please visit this site's sister site at www.DIYChatroom.com where there are many good people waiting to help you with your bungalow.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Please try our sister site www.diychatroom.com

You are in the wrong place.


----------

